# problem



## supermouse (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a delta model 40-560 that needs a part that shows it's obsolete. The part is a link No. 1343636. one bearing is shot . Please help with a solution.


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

The bearing is available from ereplacement parts but it is $30. You may do better with these guys http://www.vxb.com/ballbearings.html 
I was able to get the bearings for my Delta saw from them.
Good luck
Don R


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Bearings are off the shelf items.. no need to go to the manufacturer or aftermarket parts supplier and pay tripple what it's worth. Pull it and get the number from the side and/or measure it (I.D., O.D. and bore) and get it from a bearing supplier such as Accurate Bearing. Replace both while you are at it.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Motion industries is also an option.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a motor repair shop local to me and they just measure what I bring them. Out in 5 minutes.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I had to replace spindle bearings in a shaper, I got a quote from one mentioned above at $1200. Called Accurate Bearing-$425 !!!! Not China, made in Switzerland.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Wow.. them were some 'spensive bearings!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Applied Industrial Technologies is another.


----------



## supermouse (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks to all who responded. I have ordered a new bearing. All I have to do now is figure out how to get the old one out. The entire center is gone and only the outer ring remains pressed in. Any Ideas?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Appropriate sized socket and a hammer. Socket and a C-clamp. Wood block and hammer. Hack saw and chisel (be careful not to cut completely through the outer race). Pin punch and a hammer. I could go on, but there are WAY too many ways to remove bearings, even partial ones.

Hope you ordered two.. if one is bad, the other one shouldn't be too far behind.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Sometimes you're lucky and a piece of PVC pipe is the same diameter. You can take a dull punch and tap it out working your way around (don't do it hard all on one side).

You say only the outside remains - the outside is the ONLY part of a bearing you should put pressure on. When you insert the new one DO NOT hammer on the inner race. Use a plastic faced mallet or piece of wood or PVC pipe when you install it.


----------

